# Quarter horse x Lipizzaner



## jimmygsp (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, Have been looking for a picture of a Quarter horse x Lipizzaner. Can any one in here help. Even better if some one has any exsperince with this intresting cross. I am from South Africa so Quarter Horse not so common. 

Have only read one short articles on this and sounds pretty intresting. 

Help any one. 
Please!?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's the Wiki link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azteca_(horse)

I don't know if this is ok to post, but this photographer has a ton of Aztec pics.

Google Image Result for http://www.boblangrish.com/images/galleriesimages/MD3P7737Aztec-Andiamo-HorseFeathersFarm,TX.jpg


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Would Arabian X Lipizzaner help you? We have one of those. No great pictures of him but here is what I have...


----------



## jimmygsp (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey Thanks,

Im pretty new at this forum thing so thanks for your reply.
He sure is a good looking. 
How would you discribe him, 
what did he take on from the lippy and what from the arab.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He is 15.3 hands tall and 1100 pounds. So he is considerably larger than most Arabians. He is a thicker built horse than my Quarter Horses for sure, so a lot of his body looks more Lipizzaner to me (such as his topline, his collection) his face is dished like the Arabians but again larger, very pretty IMO. Long mane and tail can come from either side. He is very collected and very smooth to ride, seems like he has a lot of athletic abilities. He is currently green broke however, and will just be my fiance's trail horse. 
I would say temperment wise he is "a bit more horse" than my foundation Quarter Horses. He reminds me more of the appendix Quarter Horse here (thoroughbred cross) he isn't "hot" or "flighty" and not a nervous horse. He is typically the boss, very courageous and not afriad to try new things. Smart. All around, a nice mix of a WELL BRED foundation Arab and a Lippi. He didn't take too much after his Arabian dam which is great for me since that isn't my choice of breed to have. Hes been a good boy, set in his ways and ready to put up a fight where he wants to but will go to the end of the world for someone who knows what they are talking about.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Two more pictures of him, I cannot believe I do not have more!


















And welcome to the fourm!


----------



## jimmygsp (Nov 8, 2010)

Awsome thanks,

Can definantly see there is more Lippi than Arab. I work at yard on weekends where they have a Lippi stallion, he looks very similar, His ride has lots of rocking movement but not so much forward. 
I preffer the thincker horse myself. Arab is supper pretty and there brain is great to do ground work and play with but to ride I preffer thicker. 

He sounds like a realy good combination of both breads. WHat are your thoughs on Lippi x Quarter Horse? You mentioned your Qaurter Horses. any chance of a couple of pics.

I was thinking you wouldnt loose any thinkness and the brain should be great. I was thinking you may get some movement from Lippi, and some forward from Quarter, with out the spooky. I could be wrong im not a breader at all, more of a dreamer at the moment. Iv decided to go on a trip over the holidays and visit a couple of studs including a Quarter Horse stud down towards the Midlands.

How did you find your boy in the pics?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

This guy is a Lipizzaner x TB. I would guess a Lipi x QH would be a decent cross, depending on the horses involved. He's owned by a friend of mine, can jump the moon, and has fabulous dressage.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd think Lippi X Appendix QH may be a good cross. However I'm very unsure about Lippi X Foundation QH.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I'd think Lippi X Appendix QH may be a good cross. However I'm very unsure about Lippi X Foundation QH.


Yes a lippi crossed with a lighter, taller horse makes sense to breed some athletisism into the lippi. But crossing with a QH is thouroughly confusing. What is the purpose of the horse?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I tend to agree, a Lipizzaner X Appendix QH would probably make a nicer cross. I do think the right Foundation QH lines and the right Lip would be nice too, a little shorter and stockier, I haven't seen one but would like to. 

As for mine, a friend gave him to me. He was foaled from her buckskin Arabian mare, she had never broke him to ride and had no use for him so he became my fiances trial horse.

Here is my foundation Quarter Horse mare -

















And her Appendix Quarter Horse son -

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

New_Image, I love your mare!


----------



## jimmygsp (Nov 8, 2010)

As I said I’m new at this thing so not sure how to reply individually. I'm sure ill figure out one day.

I have to agree, your QH's are awesome, thanks for the pics.

The pics of the QH x TB looks like a winning combination.

Yes the Appendix QH would have more to offer on the size side I agree.

Well I’m pretty much looking for an intelligent, calm, athletic, combination, with a more stocky look some spirit and strong personality allways puts a smile on my face!


----------

